
Ask HN: What's the configuration of your development machine? - anujkk
Do you use laptop or desktop machine? What's the hardware configuration? Which OS?<p>I'm planning to buy a new one for me. So, wondering what the HN Community is using.
======
scottyallen
I use a 13" macbook air with 4gb of ram. When I'm at home, I hook it up to a
Dell 30" lcd with an old school MS Natural Keyboard and an Evoluent Vertical
Mouse.

~~~
latch
13" macbook air with 4gb ram...no extra monitor/keyboar/mouse.

I have a dual 27" screen 8 core, 8gb PC 2.5 feet from me which is great at
collecting dust.

------
smokestack
Thinkpad T410s running Arch and Gnome 3. Switched over from a 3-monitor
desktop setup a couple of months back and haven't really looked back. I'm
finding it easier to enter "flow" on a 14" screen than with 4000 square pixels
of peripheral noise, and it's nice not feeling chained down to one particular
location.

If you're not an OSX fanatic, most of the Thinkpads are great machines to hack
on.

~~~
Joeboy
Also running a T410, + Ubuntu and Gnome 2. Works for me (mostly Python and a
bit of C).

------
pguzmang
13" MackBook Pro (2011 Core i7) with 4 GB RAM using an external Acer 24" lcd
and a fancy logitech mouse. Please find another brand for the external
monitor, Acer does not have drivers for mac :s

------
pstinnett
\- 15" MacBook Pro (2010 Core i5) with 8GB RAM. Swapped out the stock HD for a
120GB SSD and used OWC DataDoubler to put in a 1 TB 7200 RPM hard drive for
media/scratch.

\- 27" Apple Cinema Display.

\- OS X Lion

------
ronnix
13" MacBook Pro (2011 Core i7) with 8GB RAM.

